# Home sweet home...hello sweet tea



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Had a 599mi drive home today from school and got to unwind after a steak dinner outside with an AF double chateau and several glasses of sweet tea while watching the NBA playoffs. I forgot how much I enjoy sweet tea with my cigars while sitting outdoors. Home sweet home. :ss 

Anyone that doesn't drink sweet tea should try it. Brew tea (hot, not some lipton kool-aid tea), add sugar and then ice it. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Mmmmmm....Love that sweet tea. Not exactly popular up north here, but it is indeed oh so good. Never tried it with a cigar, though. Will have to do that somethime.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Coffee and iced tea during the day. Red Diamond is a good pre-packaged tea. The NutraSweet (yellow cap) version is my favorite. Lipton is crap.
I switch to hot tea at night. Sometimes I sweeten it with honey, never sugar.
Tea is my favorite beverage, followed closely by coffee since I quit alcohol. :al (Diabetes.)

edit.
Oh, yeah. Cigars... I prefer hot tea with a cigar. Not sure why, that's just the way I do it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> Coffee and iced tea during the day. Red Diamond is a good pre-packaged tea. The NutraSweet (yellow cap) version is my favorite. Lipton is crap.
> I switch to hot tea at night. Sometimes I sweeten it with honey, never sugar.
> Tea is my favorite beverage, followed closely by coffee since I quit alcohol. :al (Diabetes.)
> 
> ...


Just saw you're from Harrison...North Ark beats us up for fun in baseball. :tg

Drove home today after spending a week at my girlfriend's house in Eureka Springs and go to school in Siloam Springs.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I only drink iced tea during the summer months. I like the 'sun tea' method. Fill up a large glass container with cold water, add a few bags of your favorite brand, and let it sit in the sun all day. You can brew it as strong as you like, then just put it in the fridge after you remove the tea bags. Occassionally I'll put some of the tea in the ice cube tray so I don't water it down when I add ice.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

sweet tea!!!!!!!!!! yummy !!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I wonder how brewing chai and then serving cool would come out?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I wonder how brewing chai and then serving cool would come out?


I bet it would be great iced! I have just got back into sweet tea also, gonna have the wife make a few gallons today and will probally be all gone sun. evening! And I must admit its great with most cigars, I prefer a med. body with it. If you go stronger it starts to hide the flavor of the tea.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet tea is a way of life round these parts. I have to have at least one glass a day. Unsweet of course. I love bitter tea!!


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

The south has the best drinks (sorry everybody else  ) I love sweet tea with my cigars...right now I'm enjoying another great southern treat - CHEERWINE!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Mmmmmm....Love that sweet tea. Not exactly popular up north here, but it is indeed oh so good. Never tried it with a cigar, though. Will have to do that somethime.


Drink it, it's good for ya!

And for those of you that don't like Green or Chai tea, never fear, Black Tea has more antioxidants than most other teas (including Green tea) anyway.

I prefer White Tea over Green or Chai. Excellent for those hot summer days.  White Tea comes from the same plant as green Tea and undergoes minimal processing but has a light-sweet flavor instead of the heavier-grassy flavor that Green tea has.  It's a bit more expensive but well worth it IMO.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Drew said:


> Had a 599mi drive home today from school and got to unwind after a steak dinner outside with an AF double chateau and several glasses of sweet tea while watching the NBA playoffs. I forgot how much I enjoy sweet tea with my cigars while sitting outdoors. Home sweet home. :ss
> 
> Anyone that doesn't drink sweet tea should try it. Brew tea (hot, not some lipton kool-aid tea), add sugar and then ice it. :tu


man, im so glad to see another BOTL who like some sweet tea with his 'gars. :tu


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

My drive wasn't as long (40mi) but i also enjoyed a tall glass of sweet tea when i came home. Tomorrow i'll smoke an Avo Classic maduro with some sweet tea!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like you did it up after the ride home.

Livin large at home....:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet tea is my favorite drink with cigars. :tu


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I drink sweet tea while smoking cigars if I'm not having a beer or whiskey. I kind of live on the border between sweet and unsweet tea- a little to the north its all unsweet, a little to the south, they have sweet tea.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed being back home Drew... I must admit that the sweet tea wasn't the most memorable part of my visit to GA & NC last christmas. A little too much sugar & not enough tea for my liking, but we all differ I guess. Enjoy your summer break!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahh the south....Where Sweet Tea is on the menu of 90% of the restaurants. I like my sweet tea cold, but it's the best right after it has been brewed when it's still warm with a glass full of ice.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The Korean said:


> Ahh the south....Where Sweet Tea is on the menu of 90% of the restaurants. I like my sweet tea cold, but it's the best right after it has been brewed when it's still warm with a glass full of ice.


:tpd:


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Yesss! Sweet tea is a southern thang'. I like mine ice cold with a little lemon. And no Lipton is not crap. Nearly every time I smoke a cigar at home it is accompanied by sweet tea. I am so so glad to live in the South where every eating establishment has sweet tea.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

whats the preferred sugar ratio? I need to make this :dr last time I had it was Pearl, MS on 31October1998:hn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I like a little under a cup of sugar per gallon....like around 3/4 to 7/8. You get plenty of sweetness, but you can still taste the tea.


----------

